# Problem mit Panel



## JackNeil (14. Mrz 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe zur Einarbeitung in Java einen Pongclon programmiert, bei welchem man als Spieler verschiedene Einstellungen vornehmen kann. Für das Einstellungsmenü habe ich eine Panelklasse erstellt, welche an der entsprechenden Stelle ins Applet eingebunden wird.
Mein Problem ist, dass dieses Panel nicht immer angezeigt wird wenn das Applet startet. Wenn ich es im Browser aktuallisiere wird es ca. 2 von 3 Malen richtig geladen. Im Appletviewer muß erst immer die Fenstergröße verändert werden damit es angezeigt wird.

Hier der Auschnitt in dem das Panel eingebunden wird:

```
public void run()
	{
		int i=0;
		int j=0;
		
		while(true)
		{
			switch(gameState)
			{
				case 0:
				if(i==0)
				{
					if(j==0)
					{
						controls = new PongControls();
						add(controls);
					}
					controls.reset();
        			controls.setVisible(true);
        			
        		}
        		i++;
        		j++;
        			
        		gameState=controls.getgameState();
        		lastMouseEvent = null;
        		if(gameState==1)
        		{
        			ballSize=controls.getballSize();
        			maxSpeed=controls.getmaxSpeed();
        			kiSpeed=controls.getkiSpeed();
        			paddelHoehe=controls.getpaddelSize();
        			maxPunkte=controls.getmaxPoints();
        			controls.setVisible(false);
        			ball1.config(ballSize,maxSpeed);      			
        		}
        		break;
```

Hier der Link zum Applet:http://www.novacore.de/Pong.htm
Den kompletten Code findet ihr als ZIP unter folgendem Link, fals er benötigt wird :http://www.novacore.de/pong.zip

Vielen Dank

JackNeil


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Mrz 2004)

Probier mal, validate() aufzurufen


----------



## JackNeil (16. Mrz 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Funktioniert jetzt ohne Probleme.


----------

